# Htc Sense Keyboard



## jwadejr9 (Sep 12, 2011)

Couldn't find an updated apk that didn't force close on me. Does anyone have any idea how to get one that will work on gingerbread roms? Thanks.


----------



## Wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

jwadejr9 said:


> Couldn't find an updated apk that didn't force close on me. Does anyone have any idea how to get one that will work on gingerbread roms? Thanks.


Adb pull the apk from a htc phone copy it to the sdcard. And install via file manager. If that fails let me know.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

The newest HTC phone that I could think of (and thus, the newest version of Sense, I would assume) is the Rezound.
Found a system dump...
http://db.tt/7dbQAZVp

That's the whole system, but if you download that you'll be able to find the keyboard.


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

Actually downloaded the system dump, can't find the keyboard... oooohhhh well.


----------



## jwadejr9 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the attempt. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Keyboard is in system / app / latinime.apk usually

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> Keyboard is in system / app / latinime.apk usually
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yeah, not there. Haha

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

jwadejr9 said:


> Couldn't find an updated apk that didn't force close on me. Does anyone have any idea how to get one that will work on gingerbread roms? Thanks.


PM'ed you the link to dl it. let me know if it works.


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

Can you please post or send me the link? Thanks


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Used to be thread on xda for HTC ime keyboard even had calibration included

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

